# RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*<a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1143"><img src="htt*


On sale for $1,950!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... ([email protected])*

No code in topic titles


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... ([email protected])*









IM me with a new thread title.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_








IM me with a new thread title. 

He beat you to it.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3564616


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... (5speed6)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... ([email protected])*

Sheesh I really screwed that one up sorry guys








Should have been "RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300!"


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: <a href="http://shop.achtuning.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWP ... ([email protected])*

edited the title for you.








although... you probably got more people to open the thread with the first title you had ...


----------

